# Mowing Season



## Oldmechthings (Apr 19, 2008)

Can you believe that after a long cold winter we are fast approaching the lawn mowing season. I have been so envious of those people with riding lawn mowers. Riding lawn mowers are expensive, however I have the skills that I used to build my own "Self Powered Riding Lawn Mower".







Now, I am the envy of all those "push mower" people.
            Birk ;D


----------



## nkalbrr (Apr 20, 2008)

Just don't do a header :'(


----------

